# My new Lexus ISF!!!



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Here is my brand new Lexus ISF! I haven't really unleashed the ~420bhp yet, or seen if it really is 170mph speed limited, but it's a fantastic drive! :lol:



















The colour is Starlight Black. It's a metallic black with like a gold glass flake through it. You only notice it in the sunlight!









6 piston front calipers on 14.2" cross drilled rotors. Not as touchy as you might think, feels just like a normal sedan actually. The rims are 19's stock, and will get the cquartz treatment.









Some interior pics. The leather is black with blue stitching. Looks real good, and nice fit and finish on everything inside.


















Nice door trims, power everything too! It's got memory settings on both driver and passenger sides too! The plastics seem to mark up pretty easily though. 









Here is the Nav unit. doesn't look like much, but there is no crap a 320 page manual on how to work it lol! It took me a while to figure out how to turn the air-conditioning up! :lol: 









Thanks for looking, I'm going to have some fun keeping this baby clean and tidy!!!

cheers, Matt.


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

That's one nasty ride! Enjoy it to the max!


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice mate


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

what a motor :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks good. Must be a fun drive


----------



## farhanali89 (Oct 10, 2010)

I love em, epic car. LFA Next??


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

What a great looking car


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely car mate


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning!!!

Soft black paint  ouch... :lol:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

As mentioned in the other thread, LOVELY!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

gorgeous!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

farhanali89 said:


> I love em, epic car. LFA Next??


I wish!!! They are $750k here in Australia, and I think we got 5? All sold of course! Interestingly, there's a Lexus LFA drive day next month that I can attend, just have to see if I really want to spend about $1k to attend (flights, accom, ect). Would be a thing to remember for sure, but I think they do it every year so I wouldn't really miss out so to speak.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lovely car mate...

the sat nav in my car is the same.. extremely simple.. but a 300+ page manual on it :lol:

nice colour aswell..


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

dazzyb said:


> Looks good. Must be a fun drive


It's not GTI turbo fun to drive, but it builds speed blindingly quick. Very smooth with the 8 speed auto. It just idles around at 1500rpm normally! The engine note sounds epic! Although ~420bhp and being new, it still feels very choked up. Goes to show why they are getting 70-80bhp just with an exhaust and intake change, nothing else.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Stunning!!!
> 
> Soft black paint  ouch... :lol:


I tested it out underneath the side skirts, it took a bit to mark, but stood out like dogs balls lol! I guess if I didn't have OCD before, it's really going to set in now! 

Hopefully the clear coat is my saving grace! My Toyota Prado Land Cruiser was pretty good.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> lovely car mate...
> 
> the sat nav in my car is the same.. extremely simple.. but a 300+ page manual on it :lol:
> 
> nice colour aswell..


Cheers Craig! It's our first black car, so fun times ahead!!! :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

get it wet sanded :lol:

only joking..

I love black cars.. they are a pain to keep their best.. but when they are makes it all worth it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> get it wet sanded :lol:
> 
> only joking..
> 
> I love black cars.. they are a pain to keep their best.. but when they are makes it all worth it.


Actually, the paint looks pretty flat! Can still be improved no doubt, but I'm very happy with it as it is. Not half as much orange peel as any of my other new cars I've had, not really noticeable anyway. 

Seems like it's been given some loving at the factory for sure!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sounds good :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sweet motor, thats gunna keep you busy!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Stunning motor mate, looks lovely :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking motor you've got there mate.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Lovely car , very nice colour :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Some exhaust Pictures ?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Defo qualifies as a fanny magnet :thumb:

I wish you many happy miles of motoring Mr R :car:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

That's a very tasty car fella

and Auto too :thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Agree with all comments, wicked motor:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice motor, liking the wheels enjoy


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

Absolutely lovely car! All the best for many many trouble free (and hopefully point free ) miles!:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice ride matty :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Ride. :thumb:

You should call Mario to detail your car


----------



## Faxo (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Lovely, I love the paint colour. Scrummy!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Superb choice, enjoy:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Racer said:


> Superb Ride. :thumb:
> 
> You should call Mario to detail your car


I spoke to him yesterday on the phone! :thumb:

We'll see if I can get him up here, It's only a 3,200km drive lol! :lol:


----------



## Fraser (Sep 2, 2009)

Lovely car - looks really sinister!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Some exhaust Pictures ?


Yeah, I'll try to get some better interior pics, and some under the bonnet as well! :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

my flights booked, get the keys ready... im coming for a play date :lol::lol:

would love a shot of that..


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice, love the flake :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> my flights booked, get the keys ready... im coming for a play date :lol::lol:
> 
> would love a shot of that..


If you want to stay at my place, no worries at all!

Kakadu is right on the door step, and Ayres Rock is just down the road (~1700kms lol)! :thumb:

Come see Australia, the place where everything will kill you! :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

cotter said:


> Very nice, love the flake :thumb:


I can't photograph it, all I get is reflection, but the flake looks sensational when you catch it in the sunlight! :argie:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> If you want to stay at my place, no worries at all!
> 
> Kakadu is right on the door step, and Ayres Rock is just down the road (~1700kms lol)! :thumb:
> 
> Come see Australia, the place where everything will kill you! :lol:


:lol: errr... nevermind lol..
got family in aus.. never been to see them either :lol:



type[r]+ said:


> I can't photograph it, all I get is reflection, but the flake looks sensational when you catch it in the sunlight! :argie:


do you have a camera with a manual focus? 
or put your finger on the paint and autofocus on your finger, then pull it away..

or the flash of the camera normally shows it up well


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great car nearly as good as an M3


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

David Proctor said:


> Great car nearly as good as an M3


Nah, ISF way better here in Australia, they are $40k cheaper! 

They come fully loaded too! The only option (besides colour choices) is sunroof delete. That's it. :thumb:

The M3 and C63 are getting into R35 GTR money range here, and I'd take the R35 any day of the week if only I could afford one.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Great car Matt, I never tire of detailing these, paintwork always has such depth.:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

David Proctor said:


> Great car nearly as good as an M3


I knew someone would write that.:lol:

Never understand why the 2 are compared to be honest, probably something to do with Top Gear doing a comparison of them both, the M3 has race heritage and the Lexus doesn't, Lexus certainly has a better paint finish, different markets.
Personally I don't think the E90 M3's are as good as the E46's.


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Wanna see the exhausts!

Epic ride mate.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> I knew someone would write that.:lol:
> 
> Never understand why the 2 are compared to be honest, probably something to do with Top Gear doing a comparison of them both, the M3 has race heritage and the Lexus doesn't, Lexus certainly has a better paint finish, different markets.
> Personally I don't think the E90 M3's are as good as the E46's.


Interesting observation Rob. Better compared to a C63 AMG (i know you've done a few which look fab!) or a Jag XFR?

XFR is more directly comparable IMO and based on that would probably be a more relaxed cruiser? They're all stunning cars though


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Keith_sir said:


> Wanna see the exhausts!
> 
> Epic ride mate.


I've got some Cquartz (for wheels) and other goodies on order, hopefully they'll turn up sooner rather than later. Im going to give it it's first proper inspection and detail next week, so I'll do a proper write up and get plenty of pics for you guys! Judging by the hits, seems you guys want to see it!!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Great car Matt, I never tire of detailing these, paintwork always has such depth.:thumb:


Cheers Rob! 
Not sure if you've seen starlight black in the flesh, but it's such a gorgeous colour! Im extremely happy with it, my Landcruiser had great paint, and this is certainly a step up!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Saw one of these in a pearly white the other day... stunning cars... really like this colour though, if you ever saw the back of a bird we have in the UK called a Starling you'd understand the name of this colour, looks just like your pic :thumb:


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Stunning motor mate. Kudos :thumb:


----------

